# Deer meat!



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

We just got about 150 lbs or so of deer from some friends of ours! Wooo Hoo!!! First deer of the year for my crew!


----------



## OldGnarlHead (Feb 17, 2016)

THATS A WHOLE LOTTA DEER! Im jealous. Our deer is still in the deep freeze... What all did you get?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

We got backstrap(tenderloin), cube steaks, and ground. 

Some of it was summer sausage, jerky and cooked snack sticks which listed a lot of salt, seasonings and jalapeño peppers so of course I chunked those. But there wasn't much like that that goodness.


----------



## OldGnarlHead (Feb 17, 2016)

That's awesome! I'm surprised they'd be willing to give you the tenderloin! Would you ever feed deer head or legs?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

All the meat was from 2014, out of their freezer. 

I have fed heads and legs. The heads were skinned and they literally ate the entire thing over several days. Legs I have fed, but once the meat is stripped I take the bones away, being weight bearing. The shoulders I left, because the shoulder blades are easy to chew through and digest.


----------



## OldGnarlHead (Feb 17, 2016)

They can even get through the jaws and teeth? That's crazy!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

The only thing left was the jaw and a few teeth. Otherwise, gone.


----------



## OldGnarlHead (Feb 17, 2016)

That's super cool  making me wish I didn't pitch the deer head I had gotten.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice stash. Looks like you will be feeding allot of burger as well. I get the same thing from the meat plant, love to get the wild meat. I feed the legs to my dogs. I give the hind legs to Richter he seems to go through them good. I guess if I have a problem I will have to kick myself. I love the shoulders for the others.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

naturalfeddogs said:


> We got backstrap(tenderloin), cube steaks, and ground.
> 
> Some of it was summer sausage, jerky and cooked snack sticks which listed a lot of salt, seasonings and jalapeño peppers so of course I chunked those. But there wasn't much like that that goodness.


you do realise i hate you just a wee bit right now LOL.

congrats. quite the score!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

magicre said:


> you do realise i hate you just a wee bit right now LOL.
> 
> congrats. quite the score!


Aww re, but I love you! LOL!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Aww re, but I love you! LOL!


i love you, too!!


----------



## jenniferny (Jul 24, 2014)

naturalfeddogs said:


> We just got about 150 lbs or so of deer from some friends of ours! Wooo Hoo!!! First deer of the year for my crew!
> View attachment 13154
> View attachment 13162



Jealousy abounds!!!!! LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Jennifer, i love the names of your dogs 
especially bacon!


----------

